# Want to adopt/buy post-puppy Golden



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

I would reach out to the club in Maine and see if they can steer you in the right direction. Also, Poetic Gold is in Falmouth I think, so maybe reach out to Jill directly as well to see if she knows of anyone.


----------

